# [H] LvL Stop Projekt Legenden der Zeit suchen!



## Loina (23. Dezember 2013)

BITTE LÖSCHEN!!!!!


----------



## Reheido (23. Dezember 2013)

Seid ihr noch im Aufbau oder läuft das Projekt schon?


----------



## Loina (23. Dezember 2013)

hi 

befinden uns natürlich noch im aufbau,allerdings sind wir heute gestartet es ist aber alles noch ganz frisch und hoffen einige damit angesprochen zu haben.

Kannst ja gerne mal vorbeikommen und dir es anschauen.


----------



## Reheido (23. Dezember 2013)

Hallo! Möchte gerne wieder einsteigen und suche eben dafür ne LvL Stop Gilde um mit dem neuen Char alles nochmal stressfrei von Beginn weg zu erleben  Da ich genau auf Horde Seite suche (habe bisher zuviel Zeit auf Ally Seite verbracht..^^) wäre das natürlich perfekt  möchte nach den Weihnachtstagen wieder beginnen, wenn ihr also noch Platz für nen Schurken oder Paladin habt würde ich gerne bei euch einsteigen


----------



## Loina (23. Dezember 2013)

hi Reheido

danke erstmal super das du wieder einsteigen willst,und sowas suchst.
Wir würden uns natürlich freuen,wenn du zu uns stoßen willst.
Du kannst uns auch ingame erreichen unter Jaffnar oder Novolino.


----------



## Reheido (23. Dezember 2013)

Perfekt, melde mich bei euch nach den Weihnachten  fröhliches Fest euch!


----------



## Loina (26. Dezember 2013)

Hallo 


so ein kleines update 

Wir sind erfolgreich gestartet,und zählen schon 13 relativ aktive member.

Falls wir euer Interesse geweckt haben sollten,dann melde euch doch einfach bei uns.


----------



## Loina (10. Januar 2014)

und wieder ein update

mittlerweile zählen wir gut 40 Leute...
So langsam geht es Richtung erste Raids...
die umfrage zu den Raidzeiten ist in vollen Gange.so das wir bald auch schon starten können 
wie schon im vorherigen update, fals ihr noch einsteigen wollt, nur zu ihr habt noch nichts verpasst...
einfach ingame bei jemanden aus der Gilde melden oder im forum bewerben
( keine registration nötig um eine bewerbung zu schreiben )

http://wowgilden.net/ldz


----------



## gerriekai (11. Januar 2014)

das höhrt sich ja wunderbar an würde noch miteinsteigen wenn ihr noch leute sucht würde das spielen wo am wenigsten von vorhanden sind außer tank das liegt mir nicht so wirklich


----------



## Loina (29. Januar 2014)

nächstes kleines update 

zurzeit raiden wir mc und aq 10 und zählen gut 55 leute.


wie schon im vorherigen update, fals ihr noch einsteigen wollt, nur zu ihr habt noch nichts verpasst...
einfach ingame bei jemanden aus der Gilde melden oder im forum bewerben
( keine registration nötig um eine bewerbung zu schreiben )


----------



## Loina (20. Februar 2014)

wieder mal ein update von uns

Wir haben letzten Sonntag unseren ersten BWL Raid erfolgreich bestritten.
MC und AQ wird natürlich auch fleißig geraidet.

wie immer falls ihr noch einsteigen wollt,nur zu ihr habt noch nicht viel verpasst ....

Bewerben könnt ihr euch auf 
Legenden der Zeit


----------



## Loina (26. März 2014)

hallo

nach längerer zeit gibt es mal wieder ein update von uns.

In den letzten Wochen haben wir erfolgreich AQ 40 bestritten,und natürlich alle anderen Raids.

So das wir beschlossen haben nach fast 5 monaten,am 1.4 in die Scherbenwelt zu Ziehen.

Natürlich suchen wir immer noch fleißig nach neuen Leuten,die wir für unser Projekt begeistern können.
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Bewerben könnt ihr euch auf[/font]
Legenden der Zeit


----------



## Kevin.B (10. Mai 2014)

bitte löschen


----------



## Kevin.B (12. August 2014)

bitte löschen


----------



## Kevin.B (28. Oktober 2014)

bitte löschen


----------

